#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Btech in australia

## sbm99999

hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top australian universities with a good *scholarship?* what will be total cost  per year including college fee ,living etc???? 
Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------


## john01

hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top australian universities with a good scholarship? what will be total cost per year including college fee ,living etc???? Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......Read more: Btech in australia - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1sbI6xCrw

----------

